# Grant letter in Immiaccount



## Wombat (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a question with regards to the grant notification letters for approved visas. Through Immiaccount I received an automated message of a status update on December 18th. In my account my status read 'finalised' and it appears on my page my 457 visa is granted (Jeeeeeeej!!). Although there is a link "view grant letter", I cannot open the letter. Additionally, the same day I received the automated message "correspondence related to this transaction has been sent". So far, I haven't received any email at all (not in my junk mail folder either).. In my application I mentioned that I preferred contact via email and as far as I know I did not authorise anybody to receive notifications on my behalf...

Does anyone else has/had the same experience? How long does it usually take between an online 'granted' status and the actual grant notification mail? Should I be worried?

I am currently offshore but as I am supposed to start work in Australia after the holidays I'ld like to leave asap. Hopefully, someone has an idea of what's going on?


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Did you enter the correct email address?

The grant notice is usually emailed the same day that it shows as granted online. It's no big deal, you can check your current visa status on VEVO and contact the DIBP to ask them to resend the grant notice if it doesn't show up.

All the best,


----------

